# Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger
​*

*Da das zurücksetzen von Fischen in Zukunft immer schwieriger werden wird, gibt es jetzt eine App, die viele Hintergründe von Gewässern bietet, in denen C+R erwünscht oder vorgeschrieben ist.

Das Fangfoto eines gefangenen Fisches kann so mit verschiedenen Hintergründen versehen werden. Damit steht nun ein Werkzeug zur rechtlichen Optimierung bei der Veröffentlichung von Fangfotos zurückgesetzter Fische zur Verfügung.*







Die App namens *„Background Changer“* funktioniert denkbar einfach:
Man wählt ein Bild aus, die Software im Hintergrund filtert Angler und Fisch heraus und pflanzt sie passgenau auf einen anderen Hintergrund. Damit der Angler nicht die „Qual der Wahl“ hat, gibt es immer sofort 3 passende Vorschläge. 

Sollte keiner der 3 Vorschläge gefallen, braucht man nur nach unten scrollen und die App erstellt automatisch weitere Vorschläge.

In der Datenbank stehen bereits hunderte Hintergründe zur Verfügung – im Lauf der Zeit werden per Update  weitere Hintergründe hinzukommen. 

Die App wird kostenlos angeboten und steht ab dem 01.Mai 2015 sowohl für iOS als auch für Android zur Verfügung.


*Auf die Frage nach Kosten, Finanzierung und weiteren Möglichkeiten der App meint Entwickler Karl Auer:*



> „Die App basiert auf einem modularen System, wir teilen ein Bild in mikroskopisch kleine Teile ein und können dann nach Belieben diese Bereiche ersetzen. Den Hintergrund zu tauschen ist für uns dabei nur eine kleine Herausforderung.
> 
> Aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklungen im Angelsport, wie etwa des als Dokumentation getarnten und über die Rundfunkanstalten verbreiteten Propagandafilms „Angeln – Hobby mit Widerhaken“ und der zunehmenden Stigmatisierung der deutschen Angelfischer war es uns jedoch wichtig schnell zu reagieren und den Anglern eine Möglichkeit an die Hand zu geben, ihre Fänge entsprechend zu tarnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

April, April...:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Nicht schlecht, wäre fast drauf rein gefallen


----------



## Vanner (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

War ein netter Versuch. #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Wäre es nicht einfacher, wahlweise den Vordergrund auszutauschen?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher, wahlweise den Vordergrund auszutauschen?|supergri


Soll doch auch noch kommen:


> Die App „Fish Changer“ soll sich vor allem an die Facebook-Gemeinde richten, sie wird genau anders herum funktionieren – *anstatt dem Hintergrund kann man hier ganz einfach den gefangenen Fisch austauschen*. Innerhalb der App kann man sich dann entsprechende Fische kaufen. Somit wird es jedem Angler möglich sein, in sozialen Netzwerken mit atemberaubenden Fängen zu glänzen.


----------



## Justsu (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

"Entwickler Karl Auer"... Sehr schön! :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soll doch auch noch kommen:





Sehr gut!#6


----------



## Seele (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Der Karpfen gab aber auch nen geilen Drill in dem Eisloch ab


----------



## archie01 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Hallo
Und ich werde stolz meinen kapitalen Dorsch aus dem Bodensee präsentieren 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Grizzl (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Juhu kostenlose App.


----------



## Franky (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Muss ich sofort haben... Gleich ma in den Playstore rein und einkaufen!


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

App funktioniert einwandfrei.

Noch nie hab ich so einen schönen Salmonidenfresser gefangen :m


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Ich kritisiere das ausdrücklich! #d

Aus gut informierten Kreisen höre ich von beabsichtigten Missbrauchsabsichten. 
Angler sollen die Fish-Changer-Funktion schon vor Markteintritt geknackt und manipuliert haben und planen Familienfotos zu manipulieren.
Der 130 Kilo-Hausdrachen mit schmallippigen, leicht verbittert wirkenden nach unten gerichteten Mundwinkeln soll problemlos durch diverse Pornodarstellerinnen ausgetauscht werden können.
Das ist frauenfeindlich und zu verdammen.
Ihr solltet euch alle schämen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Würde mir nie einfallen ;-))


----------



## Tobi92 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Erinnert mich an diese App

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MXMAG.FATFISHLite

So als kleine Verarsche für die Kollegen find ich die App ganz witzig.


----------



## Lure Caster (11. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Verstehst immer noch nicht?!?! [emoji36][emoji36] erscheint diese App jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neue C&R App "Background-Changer" für deutsche Petrijünger*

Nochmal hochholen zur Erinnerung - hatte auch was ;-)))


----------

